# Why I almost never eat out.....



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 19, 2012)

This sort of thing is why I almost never eat out......








http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/07/1...ing-lettuce-picture-is-fired/?test=latestnews

~Martin


----------



## pops6927 (Jul 19, 2012)

Didn't know they sold foot-longs now too!


----------



## southernsausage (Jul 19, 2012)

not much there...in the cranium,  that is...


----------



## boykjo (Jul 19, 2012)

When I was a kid a friend I grew up with worked at BK and he would pick a roach up with tongs and stick him in the fryer.....  Talk about protein enhanced french fries. Probably would be acceptable nowadays with all the health freaks........ Oooopppsss we have some here......
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





             

No offense!













rodney.jpg



__ boykjo
__ Jul 19, 2012


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 19, 2012)

It happens but fortunately it's rare, at least in better Restaurants...JJ


----------



## southernsausage (Jul 19, 2012)

Definitely makes you want to dine More Often at Home!!!....I would bet grody and unsanitary stuff happens more often than one thinks...


----------



## roller (Jul 19, 2012)

Oh well it hasen`t killed me yet..I eat out 4 and 5 times a week...


----------



## dewetha (Jul 19, 2012)

after watching shows on the food network like restaurant impossible, i'm almost afraid to go to some places anymore!


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jul 19, 2012)

dewetha said:


> after watching shows on the food network like restaurant impossible, i'm almost afraid to go to some places anymore!


 One of the things I learned from my Mentors and taught my students...When trying a new Restaurant. Look around then go to the Bathroom...If that which the Public sees is Filthy...That which you don't see is many times Worse...JJ


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 19, 2012)

The exact opposite happened at one of the last places I dined at, the bathroom was TOO clean, actually the entire place appeared very clean.
It's a small pizza parlor where you can see the entire kitchen.
Anyway, friends had invited us out too eat there, this was a couple years ago.
Several problems with the service, not the least of which was the sever grasping the rim of drinking glasses with her hands like an eagles talons. :icon_eek:
Next up, and this is where it starts to get real ugly, when our pizza was ready the sever brought our pizza out, sat it in front of several college kids for several minutes, realized her mistake, she grabs the pizza and brings it over and sets it in front of us. I sat there with my jaw dropped open. Needless to say, the pizza went back and we got a new one. :icon_eek::icon_eek:
Then it got super ugly. When we finally got our pizza and started eating it, I noticed that the server, who was still waiting tables, including ours, was cleaning the bathroom at the same time. Unbielievable!!!! Needless to say I was livid, which led to a serious skirmish with the manager, which led to a skirmish with the owner!!!!!! :icon_eek::icon_eek::icon_eek:

Some people just shouldn't be in the food business, period.

~Martin


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 19, 2012)

Yep,  I feel your pain , what Ya fixin' at home tonight??? I still got two Chickys in the Garage Reefer.

Have fun and...













Two Chickens on Lil Girl 012.JPG



__ oldschoolbbq
__ Jul 19, 2012


----------



## s2k9k (Jul 19, 2012)

DiggingDogFarm said:


> The exact opposite happened at one of the last places I dined at, the bathroom was TOO clean, actually the entire place appeared very clean.
> It's a small pizza parlor where you can see the entire kitchen.
> Anyway, friends had invited us out too eat there, this was a couple years ago.
> Several problems with the service, not the least of which was the *sever grasping the rim of drinking glasses with her hands like an eagles talons.*
> ...


I call that "The Claw" and can't stand when they do it. I will ask for a straw, I'm scared to send anything back for fear of what I will get the second time. Ever see the movie "Waiting"?


----------



## diggingdogfarm (Jul 19, 2012)

S2K9K said:


> I will ask for a straw, I'm scared to send anything back for fear of what I will get the second time.



Yup, that's always a concern!  :biggrin:

~Martin


----------



## smokinhusker (Jul 19, 2012)

We don't eat out very often at all!


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jul 19, 2012)

Yuk.  When I was a teenager a few friends worked at one of the local cheap pizza chains in town.  They used to have mouse races in the back when they were slow with the mice they caught in the kitchen.


----------



## southernsausage (Jul 19, 2012)

SICK!!!!!


----------



## hitechredneck (Jul 20, 2012)

It's better the races than raw chicken on the floor in the back waiting for butchering...  I went to a chinese restaurant one time and had to hit the head.  On the way, I got a peek into the kitchen.  Saw the guy grab a raw chicken off the floor and set it on the table and start cutting it up.  I then saw him kick one of the birds out of his way when he moved over.  I didn't make it to the bathroom.  We left and went home to eat.


----------

